# Leerzeichen XML->XSL->HTML



## du_du_durnik (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem bei der HTMLDarstellung meiner XML Daten
Diese kommen angeflogen und sollen mitsamt ihren Leerzeichen dargestellt werden.
Auch wenn X Leerzeichen hintereinander stehen!

Die Frage ist:

wie mach ich aus
XML: "Hallo *hierstehenjetztXSpaces* Welt"
via XSL ein
HTML: Hallo *hierstehenjetztXSpaces* Welt

und nicht wie es momentan geschieht:
HTML: Hallo Welt


translate("."," ",&nbsp;   ) geht leider nicht

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Oktober 2004)

Packe alles in <pre>-Tags.

Ansonsten....ersetzte alle Leerzeichen durch &nbsp; ....wie du das machst, musst du selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Wegen translate("."," ",&nbsp; ) probier mal so:
translate("."," ","&nbsp"; )


----------

